# Getting a new camera!!!



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Well... at least that's the plan. Been looking at the 60D for a long time now, and I'm pretty set on getting one. Seems it just might happen this month too! Anyone else have the 60D? I want to hear some feedback on if you are happy with it, or if there are any issues you have with it. 

Also, does the screen get scratched easily, or is it pretty durable.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got one a couple of weeks ago, and I love it. You can see some pictures I took right after I got it:

Flickr: 82Blueberry's Photostream

The screen can fold away, so when you are done, you can put the screen so that it faces the camera and the plastic back faces out This way the screen shouldn't get scratched.

I wanted to add - I am a total hack photographer who is just learning, so in the hands of someone experienced, this camera would really shine.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

BriGuy said:


> I just got one a couple of weeks ago, and I love it. You can see some pictures I took right after I got it:
> 
> Flickr: 82Blueberry's Photostream
> 
> ...


I really love the shot "at the farm" I'm probably going to mess with it in photoshop for fun, and would you mind if I posted it back here when im done? Or I could email it to you if you prefer that. 

Back on topic tho, for the screen, obviously its protected when stored, but im talking about when using it... My current Xti has been licked and nosed by dogs many times, and I usually just wipe it off with my shirt (i have a uv filter for the lens, and the screen was already scratched when i bought it used) 

Im hoping the new camera will have a durable screen... Tho i will probably get a protector put on anyway just in case... unless its using gorilla glass


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope you can get it soon!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Shutterwolf said:


> I really love the shot "at the farm" I'm probably going to mess with it in photoshop for fun, and would you mind if I posted it back here when im done? Or I could email it to you if you prefer that.


Sure, I'd love to see that! I don't have photoshop, but maybe will get that once my photography fund builds back up. 



Shutterwolf said:


> Back on topic tho, for the screen, obviously its protected when stored, but im talking about when using it... My current Xti has been licked and nosed by dogs many times, and I usually just wipe it off with my shirt (i have a uv filter for the lens, and the screen was already scratched when i bought it used)
> 
> Im hoping the new camera will have a durable screen... Tho i will probably get a protector put on anyway just in case... unless its using gorilla glass


It isn't gorilla glass as far as I can tell, so a screen protector would certainly help. I'm adding that to my shopping list too.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

missmarstar said:


> Hope you can get it soon!


Thanks! Just waiting for the money to come in. Got my current camera sold, plus a very generous early/late bday gift. Soon as that happens, I'm ordering the 60D. 

Also, for others interested in getting a new Canon camera, Check out their refurbished stuff. It's practically brand new, and you save a ton. I'm going to get my camera used, or use the Canon Loyalty Program, which basically means I turn in a broken old Canon camera. (supposedly any kind works, but I'm going to use a digital to be sure) It has to be out of warranty tho. When all is said and done, I will be saving close to $300 bucks on the cost of a 60D (body only) and it will be almost brand new. People on the Canon forum I'm on talk about this all the time, and sometimes they get a camera with 1000 shots, but they have also reported getting one with as low as 12 shots. They say you can't tell the difference between that and a brand new one.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

BriGuy said:


> It isn't gorilla glass as far as I can tell, so a screen protector would certainly help. I'm adding that to my shopping list too.


I'm probably going to get an InvisableSheild then. Got one on my phone and ipod touch, and they are the best screen protector i have ever used.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Shutterwolf said:


> Also, for others interested in getting a new Canon camera, Check out their refurbished stuff. It's practically brand new, and you save a ton. I'm going to get my camera used, or use the Canon Loyalty Program, which basically means I turn in a broken old Canon camera. (supposedly any kind works, but I'm going to use a digital to be sure) It has to be out of warranty tho. When all is said and done, I will be saving close to $300 bucks on the cost of a 60D (body only) and it will be almost brand new. People on the Canon forum I'm on talk about this all the time, and sometimes they get a camera with 1000 shots, but they have also reported getting one with as low as 12 shots. They say you can't tell the difference between that and a brand new one.



One more word on this, if you buy refurbs from Adorama.com, they offer a one year warranty on Canon refurbs. Almost unheard of for refurbs that typically only offer a 90 day warranty.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

missmarstar said:


> One more word on this, if you buy refurbs from Adorama.com, they offer a one year warranty on Canon refurbs. Almost unheard of for refurbs that typically only offer a 90 day warranty.


Thanks, but the 60D there, is the kit for 999, im looking at the body only with the CLP for about 640 before tax and shipping unless i can find one used on the canon forum im on for the same range.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's so exciting! I am also getting a new camera, but probably not that one. But definitely a DSLR


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> That's so exciting! I am also getting a new camera, but probably not that one. But definitely a DSLR


Cool, what are you thinkin about getting?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just got my new camera from KEH and for $59 got a three year warranty. I've been watching your posts on the POTW and love the landscapes you posted. Good luck with your new camera. I just bought a protective cover for my LCD screen off E-Bay for 11 bucks, well worth it!

Can't wait to see the pictures you post here as well.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Shutterwolf said:


> Cool, what are you thinkin about getting?


These are the two on my list people on the forum suggested that I like most

Canon SX40
Canon Rebel T3 DSLR 12.2MP
I was also thinking about the Nikon 3100


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

DNL2448 said:


> I just got my new camera from KEH and for $59 got a three year warranty. I've been watching your posts on the POTW and love the landscapes you posted. Good luck with your new camera. I just bought a protective cover for my LCD screen off E-Bay for 11 bucks, well worth it!
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures you post here as well.


I try to only post goldens here, but I might make a thread for some off topic pictures. Whats your name on POTW? I love that place and wish I found it a lot sooner!



Rainheart said:


> These are the two on my list people on the forum suggested that I like most
> 
> Canon SX40
> Canon Rebel T3 DSLR 12.2MP
> I was also thinking about the Nikon 3100


I highly recommend the Rebel. Go for the T2i or the T3i though.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Shutterwolf said:


> I highly recommend the Rebel. Go for the T2i or the T3i though.


Thanks for the recommendation! I'll highly consider it


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I'll highly consider it


You wont be disappointed  Check out this forum also... You can find a killer deal on a used camera in great condition... Or if you prefer a new camera...you can find lenses and accessories there for cheap also. I recently bought a flash off of there for 140. Going to try getting my 60D from this site too unless I go for the Canon refurb. 

Canon Digital Photography Forums - Powered by vBulletin

Also, you can ask any question about anything camera or photography related and get lots of helpful answers.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats on the soon to be new camera....

CLP is definitely the way to go. I'm hoping they get some refurbished 5d mkiii in some time next year... lol, wishful thinking, but its gotta happen eventually.

That's a great forum, and I also frequent it a lot. It is a wealth of knowledge, but it does tempt you to spend a lot of money.... I've been spending a lot of time in the lighting sub forum there.

The 60d is a solid camera, I'm sure you'll be more than happy with it.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

cisobe said:


> Congrats on the soon to be new camera....
> 
> CLP is definitely the way to go. I'm hoping they get some refurbished 5d mkiii in some time next year... lol, wishful thinking, but its gotta happen eventually.
> 
> ...


Thanks! And yea, that forum has cost me money for a flash, and I just sent payment on a 50mm 1.8 lens. Cant wait to get it. Plan on using it for macro shots, as well as pet photography and low light shots 

Haven't even been there a whole month yet lol. If you are in the lighting forum, you have probably seen a couple of my threads about the 550EX lol.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You are going to have a blast with your new toy. I have the 50D and love it. Having a camera that takes the picture the second you hit the shutter is so great after coming from point and shoots. I also love the action mode that does continuous firing which is great with active dogs. Looking forward to your first shots.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shutterwolf said:


> I try to only post goldens here, but I might make a thread for some off topic pictures. Whats your name on POTW? I love that place and wish I found it a lot sooner!
> 
> *LHeyden*
> 
> ...


I have the T1i and was VERY happy with it as well, it's no slouch just one of the older models. You can get them very reasonably.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Oaklys Dad said:


> You are going to have a blast with your new toy. I have the 50D and love it. Having a camera that takes the picture the second you hit the shutter is so great after coming from point and shoots. I also love the action mode that does continuous firing which is great with active dogs. Looking forward to your first shots.


Yea, I have a Digital Rebel Xti right now, so I know about the sport mode and fast shooting, but the 60D is going to blow it out of the water. I would go for a 50D since its faster then the 60D, but the 60D has video, and the swivel screen so that has me sold.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the 60D. I'm not an expert, but I love it and the way it feels in my hands. I used to have the Rebel XS and I could never go back. The options and settings are just a lot more convenient to get to. My screen is always exposed (too lazy to even flip it back most of the time) and it hasn't scratched.. *knock on wood*


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

How does the Rebel T3i compare to the Canon 60D? Adorama is selling a used T3i, and I am wondering if it would be worth the upgrade from my Rebel XS? Shutterwolf, I looked at the forum link you posted by I can't find where people are selling things, only what people want to buy. I must be doing something wrong, lol.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Hunter'sMom said:


> How does the Rebel T3i compare to the Canon 60D? Adorama is selling a used T3i, and I am wondering if it would be worth the upgrade from my Rebel XS? Shutterwolf, I looked at the forum link you posted by I can't find where people are selling things, only what people want to buy. I must be doing something wrong, lol.


Did you register? You gotta register to see the for sale part. I don't know if this will work, but i have a comparison thread someone did for the T3i and 60D. 

My detailed comparison of the T3i vs. 60D - Canon Digital Photography Forums

The T3i is a great camera, depending on your use for it, and also the size of your hands... It's perfect for my roommate, where the 60D is too big for him. for me, it's the exact opposite and my Xti and the T3i are too small for me. Also for what I will be doing, the 60D suits my needs a lot better.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Hunter'sMom said:


> How does the Rebel T3i compare to the Canon 60D? Adorama is selling a used T3i, and I am wondering if it would be worth the upgrade from my Rebel XS? Shutterwolf, I looked at the forum link you posted by I can't find where people are selling things, only what people want to buy. I must be doing something wrong, lol.


Here is the link to the market place. There should be separate ares for buy and sell.

'Marketplace' section - Canon Digital Photography Forums

Not sure if you have to be logged in to see all the sections...


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

cisobe said:


> Here is the link to the market place. There should be separate ares for buy and sell.
> 
> 'Marketplace' section - Canon Digital Photography Forums
> 
> Not sure if you have to be logged in to see all the sections...


Yea, I remember I couldn't see the for sale area without signing up myself.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmm... I signed up but I still don't see it! Bummer! It would be so awesome if I could find a camera for a better price on there!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Hunter'sMom said:


> Hmm... I signed up but I still don't see it! Bummer! It would be so awesome if I could find a camera for a better price on there!


I think i know the problem... did you get the verification email? you gotta click the link in it to verify the account then u should see it.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

It really sucks, knowing you have money coming and not knowing when it will get here... Especially when you are going to get something exciting with it lol


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Shutterwolf said:


> It really sucks, knowing you have money coming and not knowing when it will get here... Especially when you are going to get something exciting with it lol



Hey, it sucks more knowing you have NO money coming, and lots of things to buy LOL


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

missmarstar said:


> Hey, it sucks more knowing you have NO money coming, and lots of things to buy LOL


LOL yea despite the new camera, I'm in that boat. The only way im getting the camera, is with dedicated camera money... Selling my current one, plus a early bday gift specifically to get the 60D. Hopefully I can use this to make more money though... If I ever find anyone interested in getting pics of their dog :/


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, it's official now! I bought one today! found a good deal on a used one, and its in the mail now. Should be here tomorrow and I cant wait!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

You bought the 60D?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations on the new 60d (from a Nikon d7000 owner). I am sure you will be happy with it. My son had one, until he moved up to the 7d.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Max's Dad said:


> Congratulations on the new 60d (from a Nikon d7000 owner). I am sure you will be happy with it. My son had one, until he moved up to the 7d.



Do you love your D7000? That was on my lust list, until I had to switch to a full frame sensor Canon for work and bought the 5DMkII. I still secretly am a Nikon girl at heart though


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

missmarstar said:


> Do you love your D7000? That was on my lust list, until I had to switch to a full frame sensor Canon for work and bought the 5DMkII. I still secretly am a Nikon girl at heart though


Canon is much easier to use, and in my opinion, a heck of a lot more durable. I cant wait to get my 60D tomorrow and start using it. I already know I will love it because I have played with one in Best Buy, and the camera shop. Also got to mess with one late last year when a friend got one. I have been wanting one for a LONG time, and the time has finally come to upgrade from my tired, basic (compared to a 60D) little Xti. 

Will be nice to finally have a camera that actually fits my hand, and has all the right features. Now it's time to start thinking about better glass, and a proper tripod!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

missmarstar said:


> Do you love your D7000? That was on my lust list, until I had to switch to a full frame sensor Canon for work and bought the 5DMkII. I still secretly am a Nikon girl at heart though


Yes, the D7000 is a great camera. Here is one of my favorites, taken with the Nikon. Recently, I have been also using an Olympus 4/3 E-PL1. Purchased it on sale. Much lighter and easier to carry around, plus takes great pictures.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Shutterwolf said:


> Canon is much easier to use, and in my opinion, a heck of a lot more durable. I cant wait to get my 60D tomorrow and start using it. I already know I will love it because I have played with one in Best Buy, and the camera shop. Also got to mess with one late last year when a friend got one. I have been wanting one for a LONG time, and the time has finally come to upgrade from my tired, basic (compared to a 60D) little Xti.
> 
> The Nikon vs. Canon debate will probably never be settled . . .


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Shutterwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is much easier to use, and in my opinion, a heck of a lot more durable. I cant wait to get my 60D tomorrow and start using it. I already know I will love it because I have played with one in Best Buy, and the camera shop. Also got to mess with one late last year when a friend got one. I have been wanting one for a LONG time, and the time has finally come to upgrade from my tired, basic (compared to a 60D) little Xti.
> ...


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Max's Dad said:


> Yes, the D7000 is a great camera. Here is one of my favorites, taken with the Nikon. Recently, I have been also using an Olympus 4/3 E-PL1. Purchased it on sale. Much lighter and easier to carry around, plus takes great pictures.


Congratulations on your new camera, I'm sure you are going to love it, my daughter has one and it takes great pictures. Looks like a great time was had at the beach, nice shot!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Max's Dad said:


> The Nikon vs. Canon debate will probably never be settled . . .


A non discussion  
The gear doesn't make the difference. 
It is the man/woman behind the camera 

Congrats on your new Canon.:

a nikonian.:--big_grin:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Shutterwolf said:


> Max's Dad said:
> 
> 
> > haha probably not. Oh and some friendly critique on that picture, if you have Photoshop and shot in RAW, you might want to brighten it up a bit. its a bit dull and also too dark. Good action shot though. Also, the cropping is a bit off. If you haven't heard of the rule of thirds, look it up. It will make a huge improvement.  Check out the Carmel Beach pics/link to my facebook I posted in the main pictures thread if you wish.
> ...


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a Canon T3i and love it. The thing is a beast lol


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Shutterwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Made a few changes using iPhoto. I shoot jpegs. Never tried Raw. My son with the Canon uses raw. As an original film user, do not usually adjust photos. Probably should use the new technology more often. What do you think of the new one? Certainly seems brighter, and Max stands out more. Hope you received the new Canon as expected.
> ...


----------



## MarsNPluto (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on your camera! Wish we lived nearer to each other so you could get pictures of Pluto.

Helpful thread, as I too am in the hunt for a DSLR... too many options; my brain hurts. :bowl:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Shutterwolf said:


> Max's Dad said:
> 
> 
> > The new one looks great! I can PM you my email later and you can send me the origional file and I will play with it and post the results as well if you like?
> ...


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

MarsNPluto said:


> Congrats on your camera! Wish we lived nearer to each other so you could get pictures of Pluto.
> 
> Helpful thread, as I too am in the hunt for a DSLR... too many options; my brain hurts. :bowl:


Well, send me a PM and we can discuss the options, and I can help you pick one  Also, Ventura isnt too far away. I wanna take another trip to SoCal soon anyway. For a paid gig, I can take the Amtrak down  



Max's Dad said:


> Shutterwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Max's Dad said:
> ...


----------



## MarsNPluto (Jan 10, 2012)

Shutterwolf said:


> Well, send me a PM and we can discuss the options, and I can help you pick one  Also, Ventura isnt too far away. I wanna take another trip to SoCal soon anyway. For a paid gig, I can take the Amtrak down


Sent you a PM a little bit ago! But between then and now I've decided on a Canon due to lens availability. Which Canon, however, is the question... and also, which lenses to start with. :doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't wait to see shots with your new camera! 

Just made a trip to the Canon service center today to bring in my poor 2 month old MarkII that died last weekend  Hope they make it good as new again (wait.. it IS new lol) nice and quick for me. I miss it already!!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

missmarstar said:


> Can't wait to see shots with your new camera!
> 
> Just made a trip to the Canon service center today to bring in my poor 2 month old MarkII that died last weekend  Hope they make it good as new again (wait.. it IS new lol) nice and quick for me. I miss it already!!


LOL well Im sure it will be fine. Gotta love warranty's.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Shutterwolf said:


> I'm going to get my camera used, or use the Canon Loyalty Program, which basically means I turn in a broken old Canon camera. (supposedly any kind works, but I'm going to use a digital to be sure)


Although I have a Pentax K200 DSLR, I would really like the Canon S100 as a pocket camera. I have an old Canon FT film camera and a Canon S30. Can I trade them in for the S100 using the Canon Loyalty Program? How does it work?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

jimla said:


> Although I have a Pentax K200 DSLR, I would really like the Canon S100 as a pocket camera. I have an old Canon FT film camera and a Canon S30. Can I trade them in for the S100 using the Canon Loyalty Program? How does it work?


The Canon Loyalty Program is basically a discount program on refurb'd cameras. I am not sure if you can turn in film cameras or video cameras for it.. that'd be something to ask Canon I guess. I think it gives you like 20% off the Canon refurb price. Call them up and ask, they can give you all the info!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

jimla said:


> Although I have a Pentax K200 DSLR, I would really like the Canon S100 as a pocket camera. I have an old Canon FT film camera and a Canon S30. Can I trade them in for the S100 using the Canon Loyalty Program? How does it work?





missmarstar said:


> The Canon Loyalty Program is basically a discount program on refurb'd cameras. I am not sure if you can turn in film cameras or video cameras for it.. that'd be something to ask Canon I guess. I think it gives you like 20% off the Canon refurb price. Call them up and ask, they can give you all the info!


Missmarstar is right on what the program is, I can add to what she said and say that film cameras DO work. You can also join the forum I will link below. They have a HUGE thread about the CLP program in the Marketplace section, under Market Watch. Actually I will link to the thread itself, and you SHOULD be able to view it. If not, registration is free and easy and worth doing. Its a great forum to learn a lot about photography and anything Canon. 

Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------

